# Heavy periods and Zoloft



## Displaced (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm in the 16th day of my period. Since I'm 52 and undoubtedly in the perimenopausal stage of life where menstrual irregularities are common, the fact that my period was lasting longer than usual initially didn't worry me too much. I've also been on Zoloft for about two months, starting at 1/2 a 50-mg tablet for two weeks and a full tablet once a day for about 4 to 6 weeks. I've been wondering if there is a connection between the antidepressant and the bleeding? I've seen a few suggestions on other websites that there might be a relationship. I will be seeing my gynecologist in a day or two and will mention that I am on this drug. Has anyone else had any experience with this? I think the Zoloft may be helping the IBS, but if it's causing another sort of problem I may need to give it up. Can't win for losing, I guess.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi,I found the following:http://mb.rxlist.com/rxboard/zoloft.pl?noframes;read=582Have you been taking other meds besides Zoloft? Certain drugs if taken together with SSRI meds could cause bleeding. You might want to talk to your dr and find out whether zoloft has caused your period to be heavier.Cherrie


----------

